# Can't Transfer Photos - Fsquirt.exe/dr Watson Error



## bfm (May 28, 2006)

Hi! I can not taransfer photos from my cell phone anymore(via bluetooth). A message saying "_fsquirt.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close.We are sorry from the incovenience" _appear.

Error signature
AppName: fsquirt.exe AppVer: 5.1.2600.2180 ModName: mclsp.dll
ModVer: 8.1.0.133 Offset: 0000295d

After closing that message, another message with th title *Drwatson postmortem Debugger* appears saying _DrWatson postmortem debugger has encountered a problem and needs to close...._

Error signature
EventType : BEX P1 : drwtsn32.exe P2 : 5.1.2600.0 P3 : 3b7d84a2
P4 : dbghelp.dll P5 : 5.1.2600.2180 P6 : 4110969a P7 : 0001295d
P8 : c0000409 P9 : 00000000

Error report contents
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-16"?>
<DATABASE>
<EXE NAME="SYSTEM INFO" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_SYSTEM">
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="advapi32.dll" SIZE="616960" CHECKSUM="0x8E9BCF02" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Advanced Windows 32 Base API" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows® Operating System" FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="advapi32.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="advapi32.dll" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0xA0DE4" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:56:23" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:56:23" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="gdi32.dll" SIZE="280064" CHECKSUM="0xB8240DF1" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2818" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2818" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2818" FILE_DESCRIPTION="GDI Client DLL" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows® Operating System" FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2818 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.051228-1427)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="gdi32" INTERNAL_NAME="gdi32" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x4D0D0" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2818" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2818" LINK_DATE="12/29/2005 02:54:35" UPTO_LINK_DATE="12/29/2005 02:54:35" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="kernel32.dll" SIZE="984064" CHECKSUM="0xF12E1D4A" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2945" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2945" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2945" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Windows NT BASE API Client DLL" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows® Operating System" FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2945 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.060704-2349)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="kernel32" INTERNAL_NAME="kernel32" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0xF724D" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2945" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2945" LINK_DATE="07/05/2006 10:55:00" UPTO_LINK_DATE="07/05/2006 10:55:00" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="ntdll.dll" SIZE="708096" CHECKSUM="0x9D20568" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" FILE_DESCRIPTION="NT Layer DLL" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows® Operating System" FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="ntdll.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="ntdll.dll" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0xAF2F7" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:56:36" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:56:36" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="ole32.dll" SIZE="1285120" CHECKSUM="0xA38DDD0E" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2726" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2726" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2726" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Microsoft OLE for Windows" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows® Operating System" FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2726 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.050725-1528)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="OLE32.DLL" INTERNAL_NAME="OLE32.DLL" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x13DC6B" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2726" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2726" LINK_DATE="07/26/2005 04:39:47" UPTO_LINK_DATE="07/26/2005 04:39:47" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="oleaut32.dll" SIZE="553472" CHECKSUM="0x4155D7D" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" INTERNAL_NAME="OLEAUT32.DLL" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright © Microsoft Corp. 1993-2001." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x96957" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:57:39" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:57:39" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="shell32.dll" SIZE="8453632" CHECKSUM="0xB7D7C772" BIN_FILE_VERSION="6.0.2900.2951" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="6.0.2900.2951" PRODUCT_VERSION="6.00.2900.2951" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Windows Shell Common Dll" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows® Operating System" FILE_VERSION="6.00.2900.2951 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.060713-0009)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="SHELL32.DLL" INTERNAL_NAME="SHELL32" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x816C54" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="6.0.2900.2951" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="6.0.2900.2951" LINK_DATE="07/13/2006 13:33:24" UPTO_LINK_DATE="07/13/2006 13:33:24" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="user32.dll" SIZE="577024" CHECKSUM="0xE2FA2429" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2622" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2622" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2622" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Windows XP USER API Client DLL" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows® Operating System" FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2622 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="user32" INTERNAL_NAME="user32" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x9505C" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2622" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2622" LINK_DATE="03/02/2005 18:09:29" UPTO_LINK_DATE="03/02/2005 18:09:29" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="wininet.dll" SIZE="664576" CHECKSUM="0x50629F3E" BIN_FILE_VERSION="6.0.2900.2937" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="6.0.2900.2937" PRODUCT_VERSION="6.00.2900.2937" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Internet Extensions for Win32" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows® Operating System" FILE_VERSION="6.00.2900.2937 (xpsp.060623-0011)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="wininet.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="wininet.dll" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0xAD8D1" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="6.0.2900.2937" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="6.0.2900.2937" LINK_DATE="06/23/2006 11:25:30" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/23/2006 11:25:30" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="winsock.dll" SIZE="2864" CHECKSUM="0x73AE8088" BIN_FILE_VERSION="3.10.0.103" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="3.10.0.103" PRODUCT_VERSION="3.10" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Windows Socket 16-Bit DLL" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows(TM) Operating System" FILE_VERSION="3.10" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="WINSOCK.DLL" INTERNAL_NAME="WINSOCK" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright © Microsoft Corp. 1981-1996" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x10001" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN16" S16BIT_DESCRIPTION="BSD Socket API for Windows" S16BIT_MODULE_NAME="WINSOCK" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="3.10.0.103" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="3.10.0.103" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
</EXE>
</DATABASE>

PLEASE HELP ME
Thanks in advance


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

have you done any updates to your os on your pc? im not sure if this mite help. but i found this. when i googled it. 
http://www.wifi-forum.com/wf/showthread.php?p=254249


----------



## bfm (May 28, 2006)

I managed to solved the problem 
THANKS A LOT


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

can you tell us what you did to fix it?


----------



## bfm (May 28, 2006)

Sure! i followed the steps below (from the link you gave me):

_*WORKAROUND
To work around this issue and to successfully install the Bluetooth driver/utility that come with the adapter, Try this:
If you already have the Utility installed form the CD, you need to remove it now from the Windows Add and Remove Program
Unplug the bluetooth device from the computer.
Create new folder name Bluetooth on your desktop.
Click Start, click Run, type %windir%\inf in the Open box, and then click OK.
Move all files which has a name: Bth -- to the Bluetooth folder you created on the desktop.
Right click on My Computer and bring up Manage.
Click on the plus sign next to Services and Applications.
Click on Services.
On the right hand pane, right click on Bluetooth Support Service and click Stop
Run the installation CD.
When the "No Bluetooth device detected..." error message windows pop up, plug the bluetooth device into the working USB port.
(keep re-plugging on different ports if necessary) untill the "Found New Hardware Wizard" will pop up, and then keep click "Next" to finish up the installation.
click "OK" on the "No Bluetooth device detected..." error message windows.
The "WIDCOM Bluetooth software - Installation Shield Wizard" will continue to complete the installation.
If the Windows' Bluetooth-utility is not running, there should be only one Bluetooth icon you see in the task bar; right click on it and select "Start using Bluetooth Device".
The "B" sign inside the Bluetooth icon should turn to white color.
Now if you look at the services there should two Bluetooth services:
1. Bluetooth Service
2. Bluetooth Support Service
Double click the "Bluetooth Support Service"(2) and change the "Startup type" to "Manual" and click "Apply".* _

THANKS AGAIN


----------



## peterino (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I just followed the same steps 'bmf' has suggested in order to solve the same problem I encountered while trying to tranfer files from my mobile via my 'Qtrek' bluetooth dungle to my laptop! I actually didn't receive a CD with my bluetooth dungle when I bought it! It basically works without a CD installation or any other software! So I reached halfway and I couldn't finish all steps! Could you please tell me how to proceed further lest to solve my problem?

Kind regards,

peterino


----------

